# edge



## luna92

Sziasztok! Az edge szó lehetséges jelentését szeretném megtudni ebben a környezetben: "the edge we needed". Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## jazyk

Nem tudom fordítani, de remélem, hogy az segíteni fog: 

4 [singular] a slight advantage over somebody/something: The company needs to improve its *competitive edge*.edge on/over somebody/something They have the edge on us.

5 [singular] a strong, often exciting, quality: Her show now has a hard political edge to it.


----------



## Vaskez

Pont az a kis előny ami még hiányzott/kellett


----------



## Zsanna

Szia luna, üdv a fórumon!

Szerintem többet kellene tudnunk a szövegkörnyezetről, hogy biztosat mondhassunk. 
Nekem pl. az jutott eszembe, hogy lehetne esetleg _kapaszkodó_ is: _erre a (kis) kapaszkodóra volt (épp) szükségünk_ (ahhoz, hogy elkezdhessünk vmit).


----------



## Ateesh6800

Bővebb kontextus nélkül valóban csak találgatni lehet. Kontextus nélkül én is úgy értelmezem, ahogyan Jazyk és Vaskez, de kéne a kontextus a döntéshez.

*A.*


----------

